# 1099-INT form from IRS



## caroln (Feb 5, 2022)

I got a 1099-INT form today from the IRS for $14.51.  It says total interest paid or credited in calendar year 2021 and I have to report it as income.  I didn't receive any interest payment from the IRS in check form or credit on anything in 2021.  I researched this and found that these interest payments are for people who had refunds due, but received them after 4/15/21 or later.  I didn't have a refund, I had to pay.

So I checked the previous year when I did get a refund, but I got the refund in February.  According to what I read, I still wouldn't be eligible for an interest payment because I received it before 4/15.

Did I receive this 1099-INT form in error or am I missing some information?  I hope someone here knows, because I REALLY don't want to have to call the IRS with a question.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bingo (Feb 5, 2022)

you will have to  call them....argh!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 5, 2022)

and make sure your phone battery is charged up...  it can take a LOOOOONG time..


----------



## caroln (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh, c**p!


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 5, 2022)

The IRS is not attempting to give you money. As an example, if you earned more than 10.00 in interest from a bank account, the payer reported it to the IRS. On the 1099 who does it say the Payer is (payers TIN)?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2022)

The impact on your taxable income will be so negligible that I would list it on my income tax form and get on with my life.

Good luck!


----------



## Chet (Feb 5, 2022)

The tax on $14.51 will be so small, it might be easier to just include it as income. If you're in the 10% bracket it's only $1.45. Chances are the IRS will be correct.


----------



## caroln (Feb 5, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> The IRS is not attempting to give you money. As an example, if you earned more than 10.00 in interest from a bank account, the payer reported it to the IRS. On the 1099 who does it say the Payer is (payers TIN)?


The payer is the IRS itself.  They said they paid me the interest.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 5, 2022)

caroln said:


> The payer is the IRS itself.  They said they paid me the interest.


Probably a screw up then, *IR*re*S*ponsible. Or maybe your stimulus was not paid to you in a timely matter so they accrued the interest?


----------



## caroln (Feb 5, 2022)

Who's knows what lurks in the minds of the IRS!  I really don't want to call them, so I'm going to do my taxes with the $14.51, then take it out and see if it makes any difference.  If not, I'll just include it.  I use the H & R Block program, so it's not hard.


----------

